# Cam opinions?



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello all, this will be my first post. I am now the happy owner of an awesome 2005 LS2, 6 Speed Goat. I've been saving for this car for a long time and its finally paid off!!

Anyhow mods so far are a K&N CAI, and a short throw. Next mod is gonna be a 2.5 in Spintech Pro Street Exhaust system with 3 in' tips.

After the new breaks in and I become more than comfortable with how the car drives I am looking into installing an aftermarket camshaft/cam kit. One I was very intersted in was the 228R by Texas Speed Performance with either a 112 or 114 LSA. Anyone have this same cam or same specs? I was looking for feedback on how each LSA effected the cars performance. Also any other cams recommended by other Goat owners? I don't mind going a bit bigger my concern is how it effects the car as a daily driver and fuel economy. And of course RWHP/ Torque gains. All feedback appreciated thanks! 

BTW i accidently posted in the wrong section idk how this post ended up in interior the first time so don't mind it.:confused


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Welcome to the Herd!!!! With what you have done so far i would look into more supporting mods for a cam, Number 1 being headers, if you do a cam without headers your gains are not going to be what they should, and headers are definitely more of a gain than a cat-back would be. 
For cams though, Ive heard alot of good things about the NSSP cam
Good luck and Congrats on your car!!arty:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea your definitely gonna need a set of headers. Preferably long tubes. Your gonna lose a lot of the power from the cam due to it choking itself. The engine needs to breathe better. I would also look into an OTRCAI (Over The Radiator Cold Air Intake). Mainly Svede's. The k&n is garbage, with the Svede Intake your basically bringing in air from the front grilles. A lot of threads on that.

If I were you, I would save up for the cam kit and the headers. Install both while your in there and then get the car tuned in one shot. Your gonna need a tune after the headers and one after the cam obviously. Kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. And i found some pacesetter longtubes I was interested in. Im probably gonna get them when i get my cam and install them all at once. I know installing headers are gonna be a pain so im just gonna do it all when the front end is off of the car. Im putting the spintech on next week along with a custom tune.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Installing long tubes can be very difficult. Not so much difficult as it is tedious and frustrating. The cam is pretty straightforward. Just specific steps you need to pay attention to. I am in the process of saving up for my cam, and have read and watched everything possible on installing it. I feel like I have done the install already haha

As for the cam....I would talk to Ed Curtis at FlowTech Induction. He will have you fill out a sheet and talk to him about what you want exactly performance wise. He then custom grinds a cam specifically for your needs. If you look over on ls1gto.com you will see non stop praise for the guy. I have my package waiting to be purchased from him.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Whenever I need help on anything, I call Comp Cams' Camquest Hotline. It's free, and since Comp owns numerous companies (FAST, TCI, RHS, ZEX, to name a few), they can answer damn near anything. You'll probably be on hold 15-20 minutes before you get to talk to a tech, but it's worth it.


----------

